# [solved] dracut-initrd does not see root harddrive

## s4l0m0n

What a joy to be back to gentoo! After six months living in Marseille solely with my x201t (i have win7 on there for MS onenote), I am really happy to use my gentoo-box again.

When I read about plymouth I wanted to give it a try. I switched from proprietary nvidia to nouveau and did everything according to this guide. Before that, I used a rudimentary self-build initramfs with the device node for my rootfs (sda1) built in. As far as I understood things, dracut images want to create the nodes dynamically via udev. Theoretically a good idea. BUT:

when I boot with the dracut initrd i get the message

```
Warning: No root device "block:/dev/sda1" found
```

Then it drops me to the debug shell. Unfortunately, the only thing I can do there is PgUp/Down and ctrl+alt+del. I cannot type in the prompt, even though I see the message that my Logitech keyboard is initialized some lines above. There the kernel also reports that it detects my usb-drives and that there are device nodes for it and all my card-readers. My two harddisks (normally sda and sdb) are not listed.

lspci -k says that I am using the 'ahci' driver for my sata controller (AMD SB770) which is built into the kernel. Everything related to the disks (device drivers and fs drivers) is not built as a module.

I built the initrd with plain 

```
dracut -H
```

The only module that is installed in addition is plymouth. My dracut.conf is the default one.

I already tried some boot parameters for my keyboard to be recognized (it has a german layout), but it didnt help. Regarding the fact that i obviously dont have any device node for my disk, I really dont have any clue. I tried other device names for root=/dev/sdx1, without success. My root is in the sata0-port of my mainboard, it is a ssd. My /home disk also seems to not appear, normally it is sdb and its plugged to the sata1-port.

I am using nouveau right now and the same kernel (tuxonice-2.6.37) just with my old initramfs, and this combo is working. But the dracut-image is not bootable.

So, does anybody of you have a direction where i could dig for a solution? In the debug shell where I am not able to type I can only see the last 1.5 pages of stdout messages, mostly nouveau reporting. I am left clueless...

Thanks in advance!

Ah, i use dracut 010-r1.Last edited by s4l0m0n on Tue Apr 26, 2011 10:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## s4l0m0n

Ok, I was able to get the keyboard working using another kernel (gentoo-2.6.38-r3). I found that I was wrong blaming udev to not create the nodes, in fact i have all the nodes I would expect. I can mount my rootfs and everything is there. But still i get

```
Warning: No root device "block:/dev/sda1" found
```

before getting dropped to the shell. So everything would be fine, it just doesnt mount my root and stops.

Any ideas?

Edit: My grub entry is

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.37-tuxonice amd64 nouveau dracut plymouth

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda1 resume=swap:/dev/sda1:0x3580000 tuxonice_resume=swap:/dev/sda1:0x3580000 video=nouveau:1920x1200 nouveau.modeset=1 rdinitdebug rootflags=nobh,barrier=0 KEYTABLE=de-latin1-nodeadkeys

initrd /boot/dracut-2.6.38-gentoo-r3.img
```

wow, i found the problem. This grub line works just fine for me:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.38-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda1 video=nouveau:1920x1200 nouveau.modeset=1 rdinitdebug KEYTABLE=de-latin1-nodeadkeys splash
```

The legacy tuxonice_resume somehow confused the dracut scripts.

----------

